# Mini donkeys



## Moody (Sep 25, 2014)

I have both a jack and a jenny miniature donkey. I'm thinking I want a miniature horse. Would they try to breed? I could get either male or female  mini horse. I don't think the male has been castrated. The female is broke for kids to ride.


----------



## Moody (Sep 25, 2014)

Nevermind obviously they could. Just wondering if it is super common that they do


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

If you got the female mini horse, and the donkey bred her wouldn't you have a mini mule ?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2014)

A jack absolutely will breed a mare, mini or not. You would then have a mini mule.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

Baymule said:


> A jack absolutely will breed a mare, mini or not. You would then have a mini mule.


And you know what, that might not be a bad thing.  Mules are cool.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 27, 2014)

all that could be avoided if you took a pound or two off the mini jack.  because yes they will breed and at some point the jack can and may get "studdie" acting and get dangerous


----------



## Moody (Sep 28, 2014)

I've thought about that but he isn't young anymore. I don't mess with him too much. We really just have them to graze the pasture. It would also be fun to have a baby donkey. She may already be pregnant. 

I've seen mini hinny's and mini mules on craigslist and they don't seem to be worth much. 

I was wondering how much interest he would have toward a mini horse and baymule indicated he would and could so I guess we won't get any mini horses right now. I'm just getting goats and can't handle any issues with a new horse. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2014)

Just be informed that as long as you have an intact jack, you will have a baby donkey every spring. Then he starts breeding his daughters..... Maybe a baby donkey, just because they are so darn cute, then snip, snip from the vet. Even though you say he is older, it can be done.


----------



## Moody (Sep 28, 2014)

We just got them 3 months ago so I have no experience with them. She could be his daughter for all I know.  The guy who sold them to us was over 80 and thought he was giving us two jacks. He was breeding them but had 9 jacks in a row so wanted to keep his 2 girls. Then after much checking, loaded her into our trailer. Then we came home and read all the recommendations to make him a gelding. 

Have you had this done over 2 years of age? I read there would likely be more bleeding and harder recovery time. In any case, I will call a vet to see what it would cost us to have it done. 

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2014)

www.lovelongears.com best site ever for donkeys and mules!

When castrating a donkey, the vet must ligate (tie off) the blood vessels or the donkey will bleed. There is info on the long ear site about castration.


----------

